# SMC Corporation Rear Disc Adapter for B14?



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

anyone the progress on this, if any? the adapter im talking about is the one mentioned on sentra.net that will allow non-SE-Rs to convert their B14 rear drums to discs w/o replacing the whole beam axle. SMCs number is disconnected, anyone know how to reach them?

would really like to change rears to discs.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *anyone the progress on this, if any? the adapter im talking about is the one mentioned on sentra.net that will allow non-SE-Rs to convert their B14 rear drums to discs w/o replacing the whole beam axle. SMCs number is disconnected, anyone know how to reach them?
> 
> would really like to change rears to discs. *


Fastbrakes will be developing kit to do this, first for the B14 then the B13 later.

Mike


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

When would they be available ??


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thanks for the info, ill give em a call.


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> *When would they be available ?? *


I just recieved an email back from Brian at Fastbrakes and he said that he's going to start work on the kit hopefully next week... so hopefully within a month or 2 it'll be ready. I need them to match up w/ my 11" front brakes!


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

do they have a web site,or give me is email i would love to be noticed when they will be ready. My car go to much power for the 200sx SE brake


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.fastbrakes.com


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

man, i thought they would be done already, or at least started.  oh well, guess we cant do anything cept wait, unless im desperate and buy the entire beam axle.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *man, i thought they would be done already, or at least started.  oh well, guess we cant do anything cept wait, unless im desperate and buy the entire beam axle. *


or fabricate your own adaptor plates.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

JD4 said:


> *
> 
> I need them to match up w/ my 11" front brakes!  *


How do like those brakes? I have 16" Kosei rims for my B14 Sentra GXE and have heard a lot about the Fastbrakes kit. Are they really Wilwood calipers? How is the quality of the rotors? I will get mine cryo treated as someone told me that they are well worth the money. Does the kit come with pads? Do you have to use special pads for 4 piston calipers? I have just heard so many people to just go with the NX2K upgrade since it is half the price, but would like some input from someone who is using the Fastbrakes system.

HawaiianSentra


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't know if they're serious about it because this is the e-mail I got from FastBrake too, "Yep I just picked up the rear axle Friday and should 
be working on it this week. Hopefully I'll have it 
ready in a month or so." Dated, 12 Aug '02.

It was mentioned above about 2 months ago, that they would start and should have been ready by now for production.


----------

